# Birth certificate



## Guest (Jun 4, 2018)

I am looking to get a notarized Birth Certificate from the small town in which I was born at. It is part of the Conseulo de Lourinha, at the Nossa Senhora de Mar Chapela. 

I've emailed the Consulate in Boston, USA, to no avail. I came over very very young and have no one who can reach out for me, and have been told that with the new age of technology, this would be an easier route to take.

I've tried to follow the instructions from blackirishgirl, but with no luck.

Can someone please help me here?

Thanks so much,
Mia


----------

